# Books/Publications on Separation/Divorce



## STORMCHASER (Dec 13, 2011)

I am finally considering separation/divorce. I do not have to get into details, for all you have to do is go into my profile and look-up the threads I have started regarding my particular situation.

Was curious of your thoughts on any good books or reading material regarding the subject. Anything from what to expect, how the process works, dealing with financial hardship during and after and how to move on afterwards. Also anything that could help with state-specific laws (PA) would be greatly appreciated as well. Thank you!


----------



## STORMCHASER (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow, nobody has any suggestions?


----------

